# My boss made my Valentine's Day list...



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

*My boss just made my Valentine's Day list...*

Boss just bought me a new ride...hands down the nicest van I've ever driven:



















Still not fully stocked or organized...been running calls too hard. But once I get this baby laid out it should be a dream.

And it's got a back up camera so I don't run over any of the idiots who like to sneak into the box truck blind spot while we're filling out paperwork :thumbsup:

500 miles on the odometer when I took over and 20 something miles to the gallon diesel fuel efficiency (not yet verified).


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

We need more pictures. Inside?


Edit -- 
I didn't realize I had to scroll over 1734 feet to the right to see them all. Hit "enter" between the pics and they'll drop down vertically.



Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> We need more pictures. Inside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take some more once I get it organized. I need to get the tools out of that black bucket hung up out of the way and get the rest of my gear on there.

I will say this, though...there is actually room for my 24' extension ladder in the back and this is the first van I've been able to stand upright in (I'm 6'3"). 

I'm so pleased with this van I just drive between jobs smiling the whole trip :yes::laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

sweet ride!!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good boss. 


Looks like he earned a Christmas gift.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

You can never have to many augers


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> You can never have to many augers


I keep three closet augers on hand, and two urinal augers...each has a different head and I can be assured I can get it done if I can reach it in seven feet :yes:

If not, I break out the motorized options


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

But....but...the steering wheel is on the wrong side:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice ride, I been driving a Sprinter since 2005. Mine has the turbo diesel straight 5, to many complained it felt.under powered so they brought in the turbo diesel V6. Mine averages 22 mpg if I do strickly highway driving it.climbs up to 27 mpg.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Love my Sprinter too.

Great brakes, great fuel mileage, smart transmission (never in the wrong gear), lotsa grunt and - turns on a dime. Plus, it's simply nice to work out of and very presentable to the public.

You're going to love it JLMc


----------



## flynnstone (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice, I've never worked out of one yet, but think they seem to be the best all around service rig out there.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice Ride

I see your RMP is based out of Frisco

You do much work in the Frisco / Plano area?


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

John Moore has those in Houston there nice


----------

